Ask HN: What open source are you most thankful for? - colinbartlett
======
onion2k
Probably bind or httpd ... the fundamental tools that took the internet and
transformed it in to the World Wide Web. I wouldn't have a career, a hobby, a
financee, or 20 years of interesting experiences without them (well, I would,
but it'd have been very different, and possibly worse, so yay for the web).

Plus they've helped a few other people do some cool stuff too as far as I can
tell.

------
colinbartlett
Gotta be Tim Pope's vim plugins for me. I can't imagine how unproductive my
everyday existence would be without Fugitive, Projectionist, Dispatch,
Unimpaired, the list goes on and on.

------
ysekand
Linux

